# Let's see your "Golden" Holiday Card Photos!



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

What a sweet picture. Your girls have beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Sweet picture. 

Tomorrow I am going to take Vendetta and BaWaaJige's picture for the christmas cards.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks! My goldens have always been featured in my Christmas card photo--there were many more shots taken than this one, as you can imagine, until we got one where Maya was cooperating


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I did this one last year featuring my bridge kids and Fiona. Tucker's Golden hair I used for the background. 

The inside and back were all different...tailored towards the individual receiving it.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice, Golden Camper!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

Here is mine - same photo as my signature here. I'm dusting it with a little fine glitter after printing.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not doing Christmas cards this year (money is tight), but if I was, I'd use one of these photos that I took today...


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

This was our attempt at a Christmas card photo 










As you can see, not big on cooperation but full of attitude


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Ninde' Gold That's beautiful. Does Reece get one too?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Of course!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Thank you. I just love her face.


----------



## dmsl (Jun 7, 2009)

We took Bear to outdoor sports world today, he's a bit blurry but after waiting in line & being a good boy for all the kids petting him...he got a little crazy with santa! Kept wanting to sniff Santa's bells on his sleeves....and when santa moved & they rang, Bear jumped to attention! haha


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Love these! Ninde' Gold, beautiful shots, Reese is really gorgeous--and Bentley's Mom, I had many other pictures that looked alot like yours before I captured this one! I thought about taking Maya to see Santa this year, but I'm afraid she might yank off his beard....


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Y'all are too good, love these Christmas Cards, they're all great. 

Mayapaya, you're girls are beautiful!


----------



## Ryley's Dad (Oct 12, 2010)

*Tis the Season!*

..........*and Santa has a new elf! Merry Christmas everyone!*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bentley's Mom said:


> This was our attempt at a Christmas card photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that's perfect!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Just did a screen shot of it....I really hope it turns out the way I want it to...


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are 2 older pictures of Liam I could always use....LOL


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*These are two of my cards that I have mailed out....*


----------



## SWGoldenmom (Oct 25, 2011)

Here are a couple we used for two different years, of our Tess, who is now at the Bridge.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for sharing--I love seeing these--here's one of my bridge baby, Allie--keeping watch over the nativity scene--we adopted her from GRR of Northern Illinois back in 2004, and just lost her this year memorial day weekend...she'll forever have a place in my heart!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

the fur gangs bah humbug moment


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Merry Christmas from Lance & Sierra*


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas from Jackson and Kosmo


----------



## MissKitty (Sep 29, 2011)

Rob's GRs said:


> Here are 2 older pictures of Liam I could always use....LOL


 
Love them all, but the one with the eyes rolling back is great


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Tomorrow i'll be taking the photos with santa at the local pet store (i used to work there) so Joey's photo with Santa will be up tomorrow. We are also getting our tree at a farm that has real reindeer, so maybe Joey will get a pic with them aswell


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures and cards


----------



## Pumba19 (Oct 19, 2011)

here's our family pic


----------



## BIGDAWG (Sep 28, 2008)

mayapaya said:


> Here are my sweet girls  Kristin, Nicole, and the super blonde one is Maya! Would love to see some other holiday card photos!!!



This is just too weird... my daughter's name is Kristen Nicole! ...and she has blue eyes too! What a coincidence


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Caan I get some input???*

Cant decide between these two....any advice??? Thanks...


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

Here is one of our xmas cards. Had Sophie in the park and got this photo... she is in the center.










And, this one...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Holidays from Honey and Duke!!


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

We stopped sending Christmas cards years ago, but if we did still send them, and if Pippa were also in the pic, we would probably have turned this into our card this year. It was taken at the breeder’s home when we picked up Watson.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Nash666 said:


> Cant decide between these two....any advice??? Thanks...


I like the first pic.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Nash666 said:


> Cant decide between these two....any advice??? Thanks...


I really like the first one. 



All of these card are super cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

bumping up for more xmas cards


----------

